
Pi Is Encoded in the Patterns of Life - peter_d_sherman
https://www.biophysics.org/blog/pi-is-encoded-in-the-patterns-of-life
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The appearance of an organism’s body plan – a process called morphogenesis –
is one of the most striking features of living creatures. In animals, the
embryo grows from an almost uniform group of cells into a patterned structure
with a brain, backbone, and limbs. In 1952, the mathematician and father of
computer science, Alan Turing, proposed a mathematical model describing the
simple biophysical principles of pattern formation during morphogenesis. He
proposed that an embryo becomes patterned into different anatomical features
by chemicals (termed morphogens by Turing), which diffuse through tissues. In
the simplest case, the formation of the pattern results from the reaction of
two morphogens, _an activator and inhibitor_. The activator self-amplifies and
can only diffuse locally. It also stimulates the growth of the inhibitor
which, in turn, suppresses the activator, and diffuses long distances.
Mathematical analysis and computer simulations of this seemingly simple system
reveal that Turing’s model produces a bewildering array of patterns, including
spots and stripes."

Strange Idea: Perhaps Pi could be expressed as 2..n functions, where one or
more functions would simulate the biological activator, and one or more
functions would simulate the biological inhibitor...

In other words, Pi might not actually be a single function, but rather a
series of overlapping ones... perhaps even such that one (or more) control
where/when/how/if -- the other function or functions are expressed... sort of
like the activator and inhibitor...

Disclaimer: It is equally possible that I am a crackpot. <g>

Take this idea (and others you find here on HN!) with the proverbial grain of
salt...

